

Cosmography of the Local Universe  - krg
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/outthere/2013/06/16/the-most-amazing-map-youll-see-today-no-matter-what-day-it-is/

======
krg
The video is excellent:
[http://irfu.cea.fr/cosmography](http://irfu.cea.fr/cosmography)

